
OSQA - Roll your own StackOverflow - iuguy
http://www.osqa.net/
======
devmonk
But before doing that, consider if the community you are trying to build
already exists:

\- Lots here: <http://area51.stackexchange.com/>

\- Programming, etc.: <http://stackoverflow.com/>

\- Jobs: <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/>

\- Server Administration: <http://serverfault.com/>

\- Web Applications: <http://webapps.stackexchange.com/>

\- Gaming: <http://gaming.stackexchange.com/>

\- Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/>

\- Webmasters: <http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/>

\- Cooking: <http://cooking.stackexchange.com/>

\- Game Development: <http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/>

\- Math: <http://math.stackexchange.com/>

\- Photography: <http://photo.stackexchange.com/>

\- Statistics: <http://stats.stackexchange.com/>

\- TeX and LaTeX: <http://tex.stackexchange.com/>

\- Computer Enthusiasts (OS, etc.): <http://superuser.com/>

The other two sites are just for support/feedback purposes:

\- Stack Exchange API: <http://stackapps.com/>

\- Questions about stack overflow/stack exchange itself:
<http://meta.stackoverflow.com/>

And there are a multitude of other sites that have Q&A, the new kid on the
block being Quora ( <http://www.quora.com/> ).

------
kaerast
This is a realy bad idea. Of course I fully suport open source and self-hosted
alternatives, but there are really good reasons for using the Stackexchange
system. They will not only do all the hosting and management, but they'll help
you find co-admins for the site and work out if there's actually a market for
your chosen topic. If there's not a market for your chosen topic then there's
likely to still be places you could ask questions like Quora or one of the
existing Stack Exchange sites or Metafilter.

I can see this posibly being useful in a closed enterprise evironment when you
want a way of helping coworkers solve problems. Maybe. But in that situation
there's probably going to be a better way.

~~~
drahcir
A really bad idea? It is a really good idea for communities that don't have
significant market share but still want an SO style forum. For example there
is an OSQA backed forum for Esperanto speakers.

------
maxharris
This is just further evidence that design is hard and copying is easy. If it
weren't, we would have the stackoverflow clone before the original.

Using this clone in many cases is impractical because hosting and
administering the thing isn't free, and it probably will cost more to do this
than to just use stackexchange.

